# Visa and working in china



## noahdzissah (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi there ,
News just came in that the locals could tip the police off about any foreigner working without a working visa . How true is that ?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi there,
Never heard of this but like mentioned elsewhere police is cracking down on illegal workers. Although exceptional, I would assume it happens people rat you out because of envy. Many Chinese assume the salary for foreigners is much higher then that of locals (which at the same level of job is nonsense).
C


----------



## Laoqiao56 (Aug 26, 2012)

The big cities (Beijing, especially) have been cracking down on illegal foreign workers. If you don't have a business license or a Z-visa and resident permit, they will deport you. I can't say what the situation is elsewhere in the country.


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

It is true here in the North Eastern part of China. Shortly after the Brit decided to beat his Chinese girlfriend in the street in Beijing, the government issued an order for all illegal foreigners to be deported. Here in Liaoning Provence the police were knocking on the doors of foreigners and checking their papers.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

DaScorpioQueen said:


> It is true here in the North Eastern part of China. *Shortly after the Brit decided to beat his Chinese girlfriend in the street in Beijing,* the government issued an order for all illegal foreigners to be deported. Here in Liaoning Provence the police were knocking on the doors of foreigners and checking their papers.


.
Do you have a link to that statement?

Gra.


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

http://thelinkpaper.ca/?p=16670


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

DaScorpioQueen said:


> China Cracks Down On Illegal Foreigners After British Man Seen Assaulting Chinese Woman In Video | Link Newspaper


.
Hi,

In your earlier post, you said it was a Brit, beating his girlfriend.
This new link, is it about some thing else perhaps?

I remember the incident quite well.

http://www.cityweekend.com.cn/beiji...-incidents-involving-foreigners-beijing-2012/




Gra.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

DaScorpioQueen said:


> It is true here in the North Eastern part of China. Shortly after the Brit decided to beat his Chinese girlfriend in the street in Beijing, the government issued an order for all illegal foreigners to be deported. Here in Liaoning Provence the police were knocking on the doors of foreigners and checking their papers.


Your report is correct about police response to this situation with increased checks on foreigners. The only mistake in your post was the girl that was attacked was apparently unknown to her assaliant, not a girlfriend and also not the first girl to be accosted by the Brit that evening.


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

My apologies for the misunderstanding.


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

Caro9429 said:


> Would that be those who work for a business? Or sitting at a laptop working?
> Curious


That is true in our city. When you go to buy train tickets or bus tickets they ask to see your passport. If you don't have the right paper work then they write down your name and turn you in. The police pay the reporter for their "good deed". However, we live in a small city by Chinese standards so I'm not sure how many illegals we have working for the one Major company here. Usually the illegals are teachers hired by private schools without the certificate to hire foreigners.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

DaScorpioQueen said:


> That is true in our city. When you go to buy train tickets or bus tickets they ask to see your passport. If you don't have the right paper work then they write down your name and turn you in. The police pay the reporter for their "good deed". However, we live in a small city by Chinese standards so I'm not sure how many illegals we have working for the one Major company here. Usually the illegals are teachers hired by private schools without the certificate to hire foreigners.


.
.
DeScorpio, I don't know where you get it from ???
You puzzle me.
"The police pay the reporter "Good deed"

What a load of crap, sorry to tell you.

Sure, you can't buy a train ticket without ID, but they "don't turn you in" that's for sure.
Or are you just trying to frighten people?

Gra.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I just say that if you're working illegally anywhere then its right and proper that you should be turned in. Either do it legally or face the consequences!

Jo xxx


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

Graham,
I'm not sure how things work in your part of China, however where I live it is absolutely true. There is no need to scare anyone. The truth is just that. We love it here and have recommended China to many many many people. We have nothing but great things to say, however that does not negate the truth.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

DaScorpioQueen said:


> Graham,
> I'm not sure how things work in your part of China, however where I live it is absolutely true. There is no need to scare anyone. The truth is just that. We love it here and have recommended China to many many many people. We have nothing but great things to say, however that does not negate the truth.


Yes and it's great the illegal workers are turned in. I would do it myself if I knew one. Society is for the legal followers. Ignorance is not an alibi.


----------

